
Hoverbike - trueduke
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1524806320/hoverbike
======
dm2
Does it significantly harm performance to put a thin screen (such as the one
on windows to keep bugs out) over the fans? I still wouldn't feel safe with it
hovering above me, they look like they could still cut off a finger fairly
easily. Also falling into a fan in the full-scale version would be... bad.

I really like that you're offering a drone rather than the full product (which
often times doesn't get completed).

Do you have anything written about the overlapping fans? I've never seen that
design and am really curious about it's pros and cons.

Great product if you can get the hoverbike done! Good luck!

------
ColinWright
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hoverbike#!/story/sort_by_date/0/h...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=hoverbike#!/story/sort_by_date/0/hoverbike)

------
thisjepisje
The overlapping propeller design is really clever.

